# Cerax 1000 or King Hyper 1000 or Chosera 800?



## sac36555 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey guys, Im torn between a Cerax 1k, King Hyper 1k, or the Chosera/Professional 800. The Cerax and King are close in price around $50, with the Chosera 800 being around $80-90. I will be buying a Suehiro Rika 5k and probably (not 100% sure) a Cerax 320. Anyways let me know your thought and opinions!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 14, 2018)

Id like to hear about the cerax 1k. 
OP, what knives are you sharpening?


----------



## K813zra (Jan 14, 2018)

I have not used the hyper but a lot of competent sharpeners here on this forum and others like it! I have had the Cerax 1k, which is a nice stone and the cho 800, which I rather liked. The 800 is a fairly fast stone, softer than most other chosera stones and has wonderful feedback. It has the advantage of being splash and go. However, is it worth twice as much as the Cerax, probably not from a utility standpoint. Also, if you are already going to be soaking the rika I guess you do not need to worry about splash and go. 

These are all nice stones, I don't think you can go wrong. Play off of personal preference, if you have it yet or by your gut in what you think will fit your lifestyle. IE: Do I have time to soak and dry stones etc.


----------



## sac36555 (Jan 14, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Id like to hear about the cerax 1k.
> OP, what knives are you sharpening?



I plan on sharpening a wide array of knives. I just got into J-knives and currently have a Gesshin Uraku and a Tanaka petty , both are Stainless. I also have a few German knives from my life prior to that Id like to sharpen/practice on since Im new to sharpening. I also plan on buying more J-knives (Watanabe Pro Nakiri, a 240mm Gyuto in white or blue steal, so I need a stone that can handle sharpening a wide variety of metals and hardness.


----------



## sac36555 (Jan 14, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I have not used the hyper but a lot of competent sharpeners here on this forum and others like it! I have had the Cerax 1k, which is a nice stone and the cho 800, which I rather liked. The 800 is a fairly fast stone, softer than most other chosera stones and has wonderful feedback. It has the advantage of being splash and go. However, is it worth twice as much as the Cerax, probably not from a utility standpoint. Also, if you are already going to be soaking the rika I guess you do not need to worry about splash and go.
> 
> These are all nice stones, I don't think you can go wrong. Play off of personal preference, if you have it yet or by your gut in what you think will fit your lifestyle. IE: Do I have time to soak and dry stones etc.



Id prefer splash and go, but I cant being myself to spend over $100USD for a polishing Chosera. The Rika is very economical and has great reviews. Also, do you like the Cerax 320? Or would you recommend a different coarse stone (300-500)? It will be my sharpening stone for my German knives and a chip repair/thinning stone for my J-knives.


----------



## valgard (Jan 14, 2018)

King Hyper is a great stone if you are OK with a soaker. Mine has been permasoaking for 1 year.


----------



## panda (Jan 14, 2018)

cho800 best feedback, hyper 1k good feedback plus faster than cho. i use the hyper, but still keep the cho around. i was interested in the cerax 1k but someone said it loads which i have zero tolerance for,


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 14, 2018)

Cho 800 is fast, flat, cuts every thing, has no obvious flaws.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 14, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Id prefer splash and go, but I cant being myself to spend over $100USD for a polishing Chosera. The Rika is very economical and has great reviews. Also, do you like the Cerax 320? Or would you recommend a different coarse stone (300-500)? It will be my sharpening stone for my German knives and a chip repair/thinning stone for my J-knives.



The 320 is a good stone too but I normally do not use stones in the 320 range instead falling back to my 220 pink brick or jumping up to a SG500. I am more into naturals and get very lazy with synthetics and normally just go with my shapton pro stones, lol.


----------



## sac36555 (Jan 15, 2018)

K813zra said:


> The 320 is a good stone too but I normally do not use stones in the 320 range instead falling back to my 220 pink brick or jumping up to a SG500. I am more into naturals and get very lazy with synthetics and normally just go with my shapton pro stones, lol.



What is an SG500, Shapton Glass? And what do you think about the Shapton Glass 500? CKTG has a Shapton Glass 500, 1k, and 4K stones for $167. Versus a Cerax 320, Cerax 1000, and Rika 5000 for $140


----------



## K813zra (Jan 15, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> What is an SG500, Shapton Glass? And what do you think about the Shapton Glass 500? CKTG has a Shapton Glass 500, 1k, and 4K stones for $167. Versus a Cerax 320, Cerax 1000, and Rika 5000 for $140



Yes, and I like the Shapton 500 but it is nowhere near as fast as the cerax 320. As I said before, it depends on what you want. Shapton glass stones have low feedback but they work well, are fast and splash and go. Those Suehiro stones will have better feedback, cut fairly fast but require soaking. It really is up to you.


----------



## berko (Jan 23, 2018)

cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 23, 2018)

My cousin is a professional chef and she's been using the King Hyper 1000 as long as I can remember. I've also used it a few times and it's a great stone. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## deskjockey (Jan 23, 2018)

Is the King Medium Grain Sharpening Stone- #1000 - XL on Korin the same as the King Hyper 1000 mentioned?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 23, 2018)

Nope - king Hyper will be sold as Hyper. That one is King Deluxe, not the same thing.


----------



## deskjockey (Jan 24, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Nope - king Hyper will be sold as Hyper. That one is King Deluxe, not the same thing.



Thank you!


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Jan 24, 2018)

If you're looking at the Suehiro line, you might check out "Tools from Japan":
http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...t_info&cPath=335_405_583_585&products_id=2055 

They've got a combo deal where you can get the Suehiro Rika and Cerax 1000, either glued together or as separate full-sized stones (205 x 73 x 22 and 28 mm thick, for the Rika and Cerax 1000, respectively). At current exchange rates, it works out to $76 shipped to the US. Add a Suehiro Cerax 320 "half cut" (which is also 205 x 73 x 23mm, so presumably the full-sized one is quite thick), and you're at $102.86 shipped to the US. 

I haven't bought from Tools from Japan, and haven't used the Cerax 1000 or 320 stones, but I LOVE my Rika. I use it with the Beston 500, Bester 1200 and permasoak them all. If I had to replace all my stones today, I would either buy these three Suehiro stones, or I'd go up in price and get the 3-stone set from Japanese Knife Imports for $210:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-stone-set


----------



## inferno (Jan 24, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> What is an SG500, Shapton Glass? And what do you think about the Shapton Glass 500? CKTG has a Shapton Glass 500, 1k, and 4K stones for $167. Versus a Cerax 320, Cerax 1000, and Rika 5000 for $140



I have a shapton glass 500 double thick. 

Its a very fast and agressive stone but imo good feeling. (this is personal however)
I also have the 2 and 4k and those are killer stones too.
Also have a chosera 1k. Very good stone imo. its regarded by many as the best 1k. thats why I bought it, and it delivered.
Good "hand feel" lol :rofl2: and fairly quick. but I like my glass stones like 1000 times more though.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Dec 7, 2020)

I've used all three of these stones. The way that I would personally rank them is cerax 1000 > king hyper > chosera 800. These are all fast cutting stones. And depending on what kind of steel you are sharpening, some can take longer or shorter time to sharpen, but not by much. They are all slow dishing stone as well. In terms of load up, the chosera loads up the least, followed by cerax, which loads up a little bit, and the king hyper, which loads up significantly. With the exception of the king hyper's load up issue, all three stones are very similar in performance. But the factor that got me to give the win to the cerax is the tactile feel. This is just my preference, but I love it when I rub my knives against a stone, and it feels like I'm rubbing it against stone. The king hyper feels overly coarse, and the chosera feels like rubbing against glass, which is fine if you like the way that feels, but I dislike that feeling.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Dec 7, 2020)

i have used king 1k bester 1k shapton 1k and chosera 1k and the cerax 1k is my favorite. it feels great, a bit on the softer side, but it can also do a really decent kasumi, better than any other 1k around. plus the white color i find useful in a stone.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Dec 7, 2020)

Despite it being a 2 year-old thread...
It's worth mentioning King Hyper 1k comes in 2 hardnesses. The standard does load more than either Cerax or Chosera, as mentioned in response; the soft however is the fastest cutter among them, and has great feedback. Wears similarly to a King Deluxe though, unlike the standard hardness, but yields more contrast, and chews through tool steel.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Dec 7, 2020)

Knife2meatu said:


> Despite it being a 2 year-old thread...
> It's worth mentioning King Hyper 1k comes in 2 hardnesses. The standard does load more than either Cerax or Chosera, as mentioned in response; the soft however is the fastest cutter among them, and has great feedback. Wears similarly to a King Deluxe though, unlike the standard hardness, but yields more contrast, and chews through tool steel.


So this "soft" version of the king hyper can cut faster than cerax 1000, chosera 800, and king hyper standard? what about the tactile feel? is it better than cerax 1000?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 7, 2020)

I like the SG line. Add a course diamond plate for fast fixes and flattening.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 7, 2020)

K813zra said:


> Also, if you are already going to be soaking the rika I guess you do not need to worry about splash and go


Not really if you have a low grit splash and go you can start right away, and use that while the rika is soaking. That way by you are done with the chosera, boom the rika is ready for you.


----------



## Deadboxhero (Dec 8, 2020)

Chosera is a bomb proof choice


----------



## Kitchen-Samurai (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi OP, 

in the end, I am sure that all of these stones will do an excellent job and it's probably down to personal preference. Since you have the Rika as a finisher, I think the Cerax 1000 would by a great choice, since it may give you a similar feeling while sharpening and it is cheaper. Personally, I also prefer the creamy feel and feedback of the Cerax 1k a very tiny bit more than that of the chosera 800. Then again, the chosera 800 is sort of splash & go. I have close to 20 stones, and have tested a few more (not the King Hyper though). Cerax 1k and chosera 3k are my two favorite stones, followed closely by the chosera 800. Since you also asked about coarser stones: my favorite all around coarse stone is the Shapton glass 500 (I have mostly double-bevel knives).


----------



## Kawa (Dec 9, 2020)

Last time OP was here was march 2019.

The legend says he is still searching for the right stone and every second full moon, when there is North-northwest wind, one can hear a ghostly voice questioning in agony 'cerax or chosera'?


(btw, his profile says he got a chosera 800  )


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 9, 2020)

I have the Cerax 320, 1000 and 6000 stones and they dish out really too quickly that and the fact that they are soaking stones they have become not much more than door stops for me.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 9, 2020)

Mine cerax dish pretty quickly, scratch is consistent, nice kasumi, apart from soaker, i liked it.


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 9, 2020)

Cerax 320 is real nice but you have to control pressure depending on which state it is. All too easy to waste this stone if not careful.

I'll get to try Cerax #700 soon enough. I've been told recently, searching for advice on meds, that Cerax #1000 could be amazing but dishes really fast.

Rika is a no brainer for a finish stone - there's a whole lot of it, and it works very well with all kind of progressions and steels.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 9, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Cerax 320 is real nice but you have to control pressure depending on which state it is. All too easy to waste this stone if not careful.
> 
> I'll get to try Cerax #700 soon enough. I've been told recently, searching for advice on meds, that Cerax #1000 could be amazing but dishes really fast.
> 
> Rika is a no brainer for a finish stone - there's a whole lot of it, and it works very well with all kind of progressions and steels.


That's right, control pressure on cerax is very important, otherwise the lifetime of stone will much more shorter than expected, but cerax is very good stone, especially for single bevel, Even though my SG1K is faster, splash & go, for the single bevel i still prefer cerax. 

Maybe once my shapton glass finish the serving life I'll try king HYPER 1K or chosera.  sharpening make me feel calm & happiness. 

Do you guys have same feeling?


----------



## Kawa (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, 
For me it is relaxation, but also concentration. It's almost meditation. It is a hobby in which I challenge myself to deliver the best I'm able to, I'm my own judge.
Sometimes I find I start rushing: a little bit more, hurry on the next stone. That is the time I have admit I have to quit: I'm out of the flow, where there is balance between a calm mind and a relaxed body. When one of the two is out of balance, the results are bad. Might be hunger, might be timepressure, it doesnt matter.
It's like a battle between Me and Myself, sometimes I win, sometimes I loose, temporarely. But at the end I always win (don't stop until you are satisfied with the results).


----------



## adam92 (Dec 9, 2020)

Kawa said:


> Yes,
> For me it is relaxation, but also concentration. It's almost meditation. It is a hobby in which I challenge myself to deliver the best I'm able to, I'm my own judge.
> Sometimes I find I start rushing: a little bit more, hurry on the next stone. That is the time I have admit I have to quit: I'm out of the flow, where there is balance between a calm mind and a relaxed body. When one of the two is out of balance, the results are bad. Might be hunger, might be timepressure, it doesnt matter.
> It's like a battle between Me and Myself, sometimes I win, sometimes I loose, temporarely. But at the end I always win (don't stop until you are satisfied with the results).


I love your comment, have totally same feeling with you, just don't know how to explain it english.


----------

